# Pubs Feb Meeting



## bradsbrew (24/2/12)

I'll be coming along to the meeting on Tuesday to join the club. Any mini comps on for this month?


----------



## lock (25/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be coming along to the meeting on Tuesday to join the club. Any mini comps on for this month?



Hey Bradsbrew.

nice to hear you are coming. here is the list of comps currently planned for the club this year.

Club Competitions:
March, Pale Ale (any Pale Ale substyle)
June, Belgian (any Belgian substyle)
August, Lager.

of course, don't be shy to bring down a couple of beers. I'm sure there will be people happy to taste


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/12)

What times kick off? Just gotta pump the tyres on the pushy :huh: . Will be bringing a coupla esb's a stout and an ordinary aussie pale, very ordinary <_< 

Cheers


----------

